# The Teacher of Sparring by Edwin F. Shaw



## lklawson (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm pleased to announce that I've republished "Teacher of Sparring" by Edwin F. Shaw, 1886.

The pdf download is, as always, free:
http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/the-teacher-of-sparring/12097123

Blurb:


> Little is known of Edwin Shaw, save what he writes of himself. That he was an "experienced" boxing instructor, studied under Professor J. B. Bailey, and taught professional at Hotel Berkeley, Evans House, and "elsewhere in Boston" as well as at Harvard College.
> 
> His book is somewhat transitional between London Prize Ring rules and amateur boxing rules, focusing on Boxing as a legitimate gentlemans fitness sport. Interestingly, Shaw also decries professional "Prize Fighting" as ungentlemanly and condemns as, "low, savage, barbarous, and disgusting" engaged in by the "bully" and best being thoroughly discredited.
> 
> ...



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Jul 6, 2011)

There are lots of old books in ebook format.  I picked up a Joe Frazier ebook last week, it not bad.  I love boxing, I trained with a guy who's family ran fair ground boxing booths back in the day...they know all the tricks and are very tough guys!


----------

